# طريقة عمل شامبو للشعر كأنك تراها



## Chemist Nader (21 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إليكم أحبائي طريقة عمل شامبو للشعر كأنك تراها فأرجو أن تنال اعجابكم:63:
في انتظار ردودكم والله أسأل أن يعجبكم :85:


----------



## Chemist Nader (21 يوليو 2009)

قريبا ان شاء الله طريقة عمل البلسم
فهيا يا إخواني نشارك بالمعرفة لنتعلم سويا 
ويفيد كلا منا الأخر بمعرفتة


----------



## ابوروميساء (21 يوليو 2009)

مفيد جدا انتظر الجديد
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mido_lordship (21 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ياغالي علي الطريقه


----------



## فيصل التميمي (22 يوليو 2009)

طريقة مبسطة ورائعه وموجزة


----------



## سبنا (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم،
جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور طريقة واضحة وسهلة
وبانتظار طريقة البلسم


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (23 يوليو 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــ ـــــرا
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:
:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## البلاتين (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد ..
وبإنتظار المزيد ...


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسة تغريد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية الموضوع ممتاز للبدء بمشروع صغير يبدأ بانتاج مثل هذا الشامبو وممكن بعد ذلك التوسع بالمشروع


----------



## omyousuf (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور طريقة واضحة وسهلة
وبانتظار طريقة البلسم*


----------



## volcaniquo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا غالي .................وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك الاخ نادر


----------



## Tango-Barca (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياغالي 
والله يزيدك من عمله وفضله


----------



## Chemist Nader (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mounzer (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## علي العزاوي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ياورد على المعلومات القيمة والبسيطة


----------



## Chemist Nader (19 نوفمبر 2009)

* شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــ ـــــرا
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::1 2::12::12::12:
:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:*​


----------



## salah_owis2007 (19 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## ادهم الجندي (19 فبراير 2010)

اشكر ادارة الموقع على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alaa sleem (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر م نادر


----------



## smile84 (21 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل وشيق
لكن لدي بعض الاستفسارات هل يمكنني مراسلتك عبر الايميل الخاص
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
اشكر ك


----------



## عدنان73 (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً للاخ نادر 
ممكن تفيدنا عن الالوان والعطور المضافة نوعياتها واسمائها العلمي والتجاري
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nourm11111 (8 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم هى فين الطريقة


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

chemist nader قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إليكم أحبائي طريقة عمل شامبو للشعر كأنك تراها فأرجو أن تنال اعجابكم:63:
> في انتظار ردودكم والله أسأل أن يعجبكم :85:


 فى هذا الموضع يوجد مرفقات مرفوعة


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

تسلم على الشرح اواضح


----------



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## dalila7777 (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## الباتل1 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الله لا يحرمك اللاجر


----------



## elftaha (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مقدما


----------



## فاطمة ابوبكرالشريف (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك يا أخي


----------



## بنت خير (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## eng.huda101 (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا اخى على المعلومات المفيده دى بس عندى استفسار منين اجيب المكونات


----------



## دعاء عثمان (21 يوليو 2011)

يعطيكم العافية اريد طريقة صنع البلسم ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## دعاء عثمان (21 يوليو 2011)

ارجو الرد


----------



## مازن81 (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## اسلام وبس (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م باسل وردان (6 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## viper boy (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## عمق الاسرار (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Chemist Nader قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إليكم أحبائي طريقة عمل شامبو للشعر كأنك تراها فأرجو أن تنال اعجابكم:63:
> في انتظار ردودكم والله أسأل أن يعجبكم :85:


 
مممممممممممممممممشكور


----------



## hussein2020 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## hassan korany (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ومستعدلاضافه ماكينه لتعبئه الشامبومن تصنيعى


----------



## hassan_2010102000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الطريقه الرائعه ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## emad sarhan (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng marwa misr (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mestar bukry (29 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل رائع جداً .....
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام بلاسى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل (المشروع )


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (28 فبراير 2012)

ممكن حد ينزل الملف مفتوح على صفحات المنتدى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور علي الموضوع المنقول من شركة حبوش وننتظر المزيد


----------



## CHE Amjad (6 مارس 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## عبده محمد احمد (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن عندى سؤال ما الاسم الشعبى لهذه المواد المكونة للشامبو فى السوق المحلى فى مصر ؟ وأين تباع بالضبط ؟


----------



## Abu Laith (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## empyrium (21 مارس 2012)

اخواني مساء الخير 
اخي الكريم انا طبقت الطريقة كاملة وكانت النتائج مدهلة ولكني ضفت كمية ملح كبيرة وحدث الدي قلت عنه تجفيف الشعر فهل هناك من علاج للتركيبة 
ام اشتري مواد اخرى و ابدأ من جديد وشكررا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## empyrium (21 مارس 2012)

المواد تباع في شارع الجيش وانا اشتريتها من محل مصطفى سلامة بجانب محطة ميترو باب الشعرية


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (24 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وديع11 (25 مارس 2012)

*شكرا أخي الكريم *


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هذا المنتج كيف يمكن تسويقه خصوصا وان السوق مليان بالشامبو المصنع بواسطه شركات عملاقه


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هذا المنتج كيف يمكن تسويقه خصوصا وان السوق مليان بالشامبو المصنع بواسطه شركات عملاقه


----------



## arsenal4ever (10 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mostaghfer (11 أبريل 2012)

*




طريقة عمل شامـبـــــــــــــــــــو للـشــعــر Shampoo

أولا: المكونات المطلوبة لعمل 4 لتر من الشامبو.
لاحظ . أنه يمكن قسمة أو مضاعفة هذه الكميات للحصول علي الكمية المطلوبة من الشامبو.

1- 500 جرام تكسابون (مادة جيلاتينية بيضاء شحيحة الذوبان في الماء ) .
2- 370 جرام K.D (Coconut di ethanol amine) مادة لونها أصفر.
3- 10 جرام حمض الستريك (مادة حافظة) مادة صلبة بيضاء اللون .
4- 1 جرام لون (يذاب أولا في حوالي 5 مللي ماء).
5- 10 جرام رائحة عطرية من النوع المائي .
6- مــاء نقي (يفضل مقطر) يكمل إلي 4 لتر أي حوالي 3 لتر تقريبا.

ثانيا: طريقة العمل. 

1- ضع كمية الماء (3 لتر) بعد غليه في وعاء يفضل أن يكون أبيض وواسع.
2- ضع التكسابون في هذا الماء المغلي حيث هذه السخونة تساعد في ذوبانه ثم قلب ببطء وفي إتجاه واحد حتي تمام الذوبان وإحذر حدوث فقاعات (رغـوة) ويمكنك تركه لمدة ساعة أوساعتيـن في الماء حتي يذوب من تلقاء نفسـه.
3- ضع K.D علي محلول التكسابون ببطء مع التقليب حتي تمام الإمتزاج ولاحظ أن الأمـتـزاج هذا يحدث بعد فتـرة من التقليب مكوننا الشامبو.
4- بعد ذلك تضع حمض الستريك وتقلب جيدا حتي يذوب ومن الممكـن إضافة حوالي 1 مللي من الفورمالين لحفظ المنتج لفترة طويلة.
5- ضع اللون بعد إذابته في الماء وكذلك ضع العطر مع التقليب الجيد حتي يمتزجوا جيدا وينتشروا في الشامبو.
6- يعبأ المنتج في عبوات مناسبة بعد أن يبرد تماما إذا كان ما زال ساخن.



ثالثا: بعض الإضافات الهامة التي تضاف إلي الشامبوحسب الرغبة للتحسيـن ورفع مستوي المنتج.

1- 40 مللي جلســــــــــريـن طبي ........ويعمل كمرطب.
2- 50:25 مللي مـــاء بلسم ويقلب جيدا ........ويعمل كمادة مطرية.
3- 10 مللي كحول أيزوبروبيلي ........ يستخدم كعلاج ضد القشرة.
4- يمكـن إضافة 10 مللي من زيت الزيتون أو الجرجير أو أي نوع أخر ولكـن بعد إذابة الزيت أولا في حوالي 50 مللي من مادة مونو(أحادي)بروبلين جليكول ثم يخلط جيدا مع الشامبو .
5- البعض يضيف كلوريد أمنيوم المعروف بملح الشامبو (حوالي 10جرام) وذلك للـزيادة من قوام الشامبو وهذا لا يفضل إلا إذا كان المنتج ذو قوام ضعيف جدا وهذا يكون مترتب علي عدم إلتزام المصنع بالنسب المعطاه من المكونات أو عدم كفائته وخبرته في صناعة الشامبو .
6- ويمكن حل مشكلة القوام هذه بإضافة 10 جرام كلوريد صوديوم (ملح الطعام) جزء جزء مع التقليب حتي يعطي القوام المناسب وهنا توقف إضافته ولكن إحذر لو زاد يؤدي إلي جفاف الشعر لذلك لا يفضل إستخدامه.
7- يمكـن وضع 20 جرام من سوربات البوتاسيوم إذا توفرت كمادة حافظة بالإضاف إلي حمض الستريك الذي يعمل كمنظم (Buffer) لـpH أكثر منه كمادة حافظة .
8- يمكن خلط الشامبو الناتج بالبلسم (سبق شرح طريقة عمله) ليعطي شامبو وبلسم 2X 1.




*
 *



*


----------



## atef7000 (12 أبريل 2012)

الأخ اللى بيسأل عن كيفية التسويق فى وجود الشركات العملاقة ممكن تبدأ مع الأقارب والمعارف أولا ثم مع محلات الحلاقة المعروفة لديك


----------



## ياسرالعبد (12 أبريل 2012)

الطريقة جيدة ولكن حسب معلوماتي اسيد السيتريك لايعمل كمادة حافظة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussain20 (23 أبريل 2012)

thanks for you


----------



## Abu Laith (23 أبريل 2012)

ممكن معلومات عن تلميع الارضيات ..........


----------



## nahhal (23 أبريل 2012)

الله يوفقك ويبارك فى عمرك


----------



## بنت ناس (15 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخى الكريم:20:


----------



## حامد محمد علام (15 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## asd70 (19 أبريل 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

ممكن طريقه عمل شامبو شعبي


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548

دعوه لتبادل المعرفه فيد واستفيد التراس كميائي


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548

دعوه لتبادل المعرفه فيد واستفيد التراس كميائي


----------



## winges (18 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس ضياوي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## AL_jarrah (28 فبراير 2014)

*جزيل الشكر أخ نادر*​


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير حميد (29 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## osamasaad (8 فبراير 2017)

مشكور جداا على المجهود الرائع ده ومنتظرين منك المذيد


----------



## hosamina (17 أبريل 2017)

انا عامل شامبو بتركيبات طبيعية وتكسابون وملح وتايلوز لكن بعد مانهيت التحضير لاقيت التايلوز او الملح علم حاجة غريبة فصل الشامبو تحت ورغاوى او مكونات صلبة على السطح ازاى الغى الفصلان ده وشكرا على الشرح


----------



## hosamina (17 أبريل 2017)

انا قرأت التركيبة تمام لكن لى تحفظ فى استخدام الفورمالين فعلا هى مادة حافظة لكن لانستخدمها كمادة حافظة للأشياء التى نتعامل معها باليدين مثل الشامبو ممكن فى الديتول فى اى تركيبة لا تلمس اليدين


----------



## تمام شاليش (3 يناير 2018)

عفوا منك كيف رح ادخل ع الملفات المرفقه


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

ما شاء الله طريقة واضحة وسهلة وشرح وافي شكرا لك


----------

